# Restful train travel? Not with these ads



## CHamilton (Jul 5, 2013)

Sky Deutschland to broadcast adverts directly into train passengers' heads



> Sky Deutschland has developed technology to transfer adverts from train windows directly and silently into commuters' heads.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jul 5, 2013)

Isn't Sky Deutschland part of the News Corp empire?

I have no idea if this story is actually true or just more tabloid trash, so I'll take this with a grain of salt, but if it _is_ true it would seem rather fitting that unavoidable noise and solicitation would come from the ethically challenged owners of Fox News.

Has anything of actual value ever come from these obnoxious buffoons?


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 5, 2013)

Devil's Advocate said:


> Isn't Sky Deutschland part of the News Corp empire?
> I have no idea if this story is actually true or just more tabloid trash, so I'll take this with a grain of salt, but if it _is_ true it would seem rather fitting that unavoidable noise and solicitation would come from the ethically challenged owners of Fox News.
> 
> Has anything of actual value ever come from these obnoxious buffoons?


True this!


----------



## billthebarn (Jul 5, 2013)

Gentlemen,

Someone is watching Fox...they've been number one for 46 straight quarters. I like some of their people and some of the guests. I don't paint with a broad brush.

I find obnoxious buffoons in all walks of life. In every political party. In every race. In every religion. In every state in the union. Even on message boards.


----------



## JayPea (Jul 5, 2013)

Even on message boards??? Say it ain't so!!!!


----------



## trainman74 (Jul 5, 2013)

Devil's Advocate said:


> Isn't Sky Deutschland part of the News Corp empire?


Now that the former News Corporation has split into 2 different companies as of July 1, the company that owns Sky Deutschland (partially) and Fox News (wholly) is called 21st Century Fox.


----------



## billthebarn (Jul 6, 2013)

Jay Pea,

That was funny. LOL !!


----------



## fairviewroad (Jul 6, 2013)

I can't imagine that someone tired enough to try catching a few ZZZ's would respond favorably to a marketing

message. What's more, it appears as though the little "transmitter" is placed directly within easy reach of a

passenger...seems like it would be an easy snip, snip with a pocket knife to disable the device.

I think we can safely file this one into the circular file of marketing ideas that never come to fruition.


----------



## DET63 (Jul 12, 2013)

fairviewroad said:


> I can't imagine that someone tired enough to try catching a few ZZZ's would respond favorably to a marketingmessage. What's more, it appears as though the little "transmitter" is placed directly within easy reach of a
> 
> passenger...seems like it would be an easy snip, snip with a pocket knife to disable the device.
> 
> I think we can safely file this one into the circular file of marketing ideas that never come to fruition.


I would think that the transmitter would be embedded or hidden out of reach of the passengers--and their pocket knives.


----------



## RRUserious (Jul 30, 2013)

And a pillow won't muffle it? I'd say if you want to lean your head on the window, have a pillow with you. I do think there's a devilish imagination behind such an idea. But it seems pretty easy to defeat it.


----------

